# Virtual Herf! Let's Celebrate



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

OK - What is a virtual herf you may ask?

Well - it's simple - we all get together for a herf in cyber space.

We can all be together in different places at different times for a celebration of camaradarie and friendship.

The objective of the herf is to celebrate - my 50th birthday - _who ever would have thunk that I'd make it _- and our home in cyber space - Club Stogie.

Come to the thread and say hello - tell us what you are smoking and drinking. If you can get together with a few other S/BOL's that's even better. If you can post a picture - that would be pretty cool too. If you can stop by and share your thoughts on a couple of cigars during the day - even better.

The Herf starts early on the 17th - I have some cuban coffee and a Habanos 2000 that I'll have for breakfast to start it off - and we can go from there.

I found a sight that says we can have a free skype conference call that will hold up to 500 people. I hope to check that out this weekend to see if it really works. If you don't have Skype, you can dial in from a regular phone (long distance charges apply). I hope to open the call at 7:00pm eastern time. I'll post all the details after I know it works.

It will be pretty neat to see how many different folks we can get to the same herf - should be quite a few - might even be the largest herf yet!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just got the new head-set !

I will be downloading Skype and should be good to go for this weekend and for your party !


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we'll be there!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it for the World, Joe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

You bet old ma........errrrr.......Joe. I will pencil you in.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Looking forward to celebrating your birthday Joe.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

a skype, virtual, cigar party... i'm there!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just got Skype.
Have no idea how it works but will try to make it on the 17th.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Joe, congrats on your 50th b-day!  

Let me check out this Skype thing a little more and I'll see if I can join you all for the herf!


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

I got my invite! Count me in... although i am moving a lot of stuff into storage that day, so I might be in and out.. .but I will try to be in more than out! Happy B day Joe!

LT :gn


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Man I wish I wasnt working on the 17th, or Id be all over this!
Happy early B Day Joe!
Scot


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday in advance, you are the man! I am going to be at the shack getting it ready for the crew with Dave but next time count me in!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Everybody!

The virtual Herf is just fun wherever you are when ever you get the time. All anyone has to do is log onto Club Stogie sometime during the day and post in the thread and tell us what you decided to smoke at the herf. Maybe you are having a great cup of coffee and smoking a Siglo I. 

We can share some good thoughts and good feelings with each other.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Will do my best to be on skype or call in. Been a little hectic here, but I think I can work it in 

Stacey


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

i should be there early evening..im flying into ohio in the am...see ya there.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> The virtual Herf is just fun wherever you are when ever you get the time. All anyone has to do is log onto Club Stogie sometime during the day and post in the thread and tell us what you decided to smoke at the herf. Maybe you are having a great cup of coffee and smoking a Siglo I.
> 
> We can share some good thoughts and good feelings with each other.


We are a Skype herfing that night - definately !!!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Post the details for the skype call...I'll be around in the evening.
Happy Bday Joe!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> The virtual Herf is just fun wherever you are when ever you get the time. All anyone has to do is log onto Club Stogie sometime during the day and post in the thread and tell us what you decided to smoke at the herf. Maybe you are having a great cup of coffee and smoking a Siglo I.
> 
> We can share some good thoughts and good feelings with each other.


Happy Birthday Joe.

Make sure you take a break during the day... say 3:30 or so and maybe go check the P.O. box.. EQ 751751348 US.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Happy Birthday Joe.
> 
> Make sure you take a break during the day... say 3:30 or so and maybe go check the P.O. box.. EQ 751751348 US.


Uh oh !


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe! (does the VH start now?:w )


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Happy Birthday Joe.
> 
> Make sure you take a break during the day... say 3:30 or so and maybe go check the P.O. box.. EQ 751751348 US.


I have no doubt that will be worth the trip!! :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe. I will talk to you tonight.

Enjoy your day !


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe!!! Starting the day in your honor with a cup of coffee and doing a H.Upmann Corona Major. I'll join in later for the rest of the Herf. Post the Skype details for us!!!

Ron


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

WOOHOO! Birthday herf day at last.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm down. I'll be firing up a bowl of Raven's Wing in that Rad Davis you sent me a little while back


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I will be lighting up a cigar or two that you have sent me to celebrate! Dave, Fred, and I will take a pic of all of us celebrating from the Shack.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Happy Birthday Joe!!! Starting the day in your honor with a cup of coffee and doing a H.Upmann Corona Major. I'll join in later for the rest of the Herf. Post the Skype details for us!!!
> 
> Ron


Guestbook:
Ron1YY

Virtual Herf - Info

My skype handle is joedap

The conference call - from skype - dial +99008275447555. The call can hold up to 500 people - So, it could get crazy. I'll open the call at 7:00pm east coast time.

I'll probably be in Club Stogie Chat a lot today as well.

I have the day off from work. I wish I was travelling to get to the Shack -

This morning - I'm having a pot of Cubita Cuban Coffee and Festival Habanos 2000 cigar - courtsey of carbonbased_al. This cigar is unique. Tightly rolled - firm and silky smooth in your hand. It is creamy in nature, not spicy yet but subtle. Makes me think of swiss chocolate. It compliments the coffee wonderfully.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

looking forward to lighting up when I get home, Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Starting the day in your honor with a cup of Ryan Bros coffee from the s.h.i.t. crew and a PSD4 from your superbowl bomb!

Can't make skype tonight as I'll be in the northwoods by then, HAPPY BD Joe :w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Starting the day in your honor with a cup of Ryan Bros coffee from the s.h.i.t. crew and a PSD4 from your superbowl bomb!
> 
> Can't make skype tonight as I'll be in the northwoods by then, HAPPY BD Joe :w


Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB

Thanks for the Birthday wishes - Enjoy that PSD4! Have some fun in the Northwoods.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> 
> Thanks for the Birthday wishes - Enjoy that PSD4! Have some fun in the Northwoods.


Have a great day, Joe. Just wanted to drop in and wish you the best. I would love to stay and chet/herf but I'm off to work. I hope to catch up with you all later.
:w :al


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I need to get some packing done for the travel to the shack but I have been thinking about you all morning. I can't wait to dive into the goodies you sent me. I know I said I was going to bring some out to the shack but I think they will be all enjoyed today! I just hope I don't try and smoke the hat. Happy Birthday Joe:w .


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I need to get some packing done for the travel to the shack but I have been thinking about you all morning. I can't wait to dive into the goodies you sent me. I know I said I was going to bring some out to the shack but I think they will be all enjoyed today! I just hope I don't try and smoke the hat. Happy Birthday Joe:w .


for some reason, I just don't think that the hat would taste very good - but that's just me


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I just finished a 1998 Hoyo short Corona for lunch that you gifted me in the mass birthday bombing. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........tasty. 1998 R & J churchill is coming up a little later.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Make sure you take a break during the day... say 3:30 or so and maybe go check the P.O. box.. EQ 751751348 US.


What a guy! A really nice two cigar Otterbox - and guess what - two cigars - not just ordinary cigars either

Ramon Allones - Private Stock - 1970's
H. Upmann - Royal Corona (tube) 1960's

Thank you again Dave. I feel so lucky to have come across club stogie and made so many terrific friends - I almost want to Thank Al Gore for inventing the internet!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox

Are you getting the idea yet!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe. Congrats on 50! Hope you have a great day and a great year.  



Cheers,

Norm


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

JoeD
I started the herf this morning with the 88 RyJ you sent me. Excellent cigar, lots of traditional RyJ flavors. on the upper side of medium. Great, albeit early start to the herf. 
After work I plan on working on the Robusto custom-rolled that was in your package. I hope the forums stay accessable till then.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hello, Joe, and happy birthday. Having a dessert smoke right now, the small club you sent. Very tasty. Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


...:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well,

If anyione has been smoking a cigar today - then we were smoking together!

I already have several folks to thank for excellent smokes

carbonbased_al for the Habanos 2000 and my first ever Davidoff

Da Klugs for a Ramon Allones Private from the 1970's - this is the oldest cigar I have ever smoked - if they all round out and develop the subtle complexities of this cigar - then I should put every cigar I have to sleep for the next 25 to 30 years - oh wait - I'd be dead by then - never mind!

Icehog3 for an excellent Partagas 898 - NV from 1998

What a day so far - and I still have some excellent smokes for this evening.

Life is good!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

MCRM and Myself will try to join in around 7. Enjoy your birthday Joe. 

CBF:w


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

joed said:


> Well,
> 
> If anyione has been smoking a cigar today - then we were smoking together!
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I will volunteer to smoke them for you Joe.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

The car is packed and ready to go to the shack....I am now ready to herf with you Joe!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't Skype yet, but I'll smoke something this afternoon and will post.

Happy Herfday to you!:w


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe!! Cannot wait until after work this afternoon! Will be smoking and drinking in your honor shortly thereafter!!! Hope to see ya on Skype later!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Smitty - 

I'm smoking some Raven's wing in a brand new Rad Davis - this stuff is Great!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Getting ready to put fire to the '98 RyJ Churchill that you sent and a pot of Cubita!! Don't have Skype, but will be with you guys in spirit!! Happy Birthday Joe!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe


Who else has Herfed with us today? Add your name to the list. I think this could be a who's who at ClubStogie list!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE!!!

Ill be having a BPC later on that you so generously gave to me.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey you can add Frank and I to that list.. we're sitting here and waiting for the call to begin! We're both going to have the RyJ from 85 that you sent us. Heading to make a pot of the GREAT Cubita coffee you sent.

And of course, Happy Birthday you ole fart!!! LOL


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Hey you can add Frank and I to that list.. we're sitting here and waiting for the call to begin! We're both going to have the RyJ from 85 that you sent us. Heading to make a pot of the GREAT Cubita coffee you sent.
> 
> And of course, Happy Birthday you ole fart!!! LOL


I got the skype warmed up and ready to roll. As Al Bundy would say "Let's rock"!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, we'll smoke and drink a few at tonight's SHIT herf with ya. HBD.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

galaga said:


> Hey, we'll smoke and drink a few at tonight's SHIT herf with ya. HBD.


post a picture man - that would be cool - I promise I won't photoshop it!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
Floydp
Ms. floydp


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe!! I will be burning a Tuscany in your honor tonight!! (Sike!)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Add me to the list !!

Me ! Me ! Me !! I am herfing !!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
Floydp
Ms. floydp
PaulMac
RPB67
Catfish2


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Update


joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

well I guess I'm gonna have to go and cry on the poker table since I can't hear you guys anymore..:r :r :r Me and my RyJ.. but hey, I'm there in spirit and text .. LOL


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Fired up the Partagas series D no 3 El and about to crack open the makers mark. Working on getting skype up and running. Hope your having one hell of a B day Joe.


Stacey


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Am firin' up an LFD. Got some bacon in the oven for BLT's, but I imagine I'll be out in a minute to say Happy Birthday.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Smoking a Padron 64 maduro in Cincinnati OH...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im on now, will smoke with u guys after dinner. Happy Bday Joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Smoking a Padron 64 maduro in Cincinnati OH...


Frank says - Nice smoke


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Ok, I am home now. Firing up a JL#2 Here's to another 50 Joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Joe! Sitting here talking to Joe on Skype and enjoying a cup of Cubita coffee and a 2000 Trinidad Fundadores courtesy of the birthday fellow. Thanks again Joe!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Just walked in the door, poured a glass of Sam Adams Black Lager, and lit one of the '98 Hoyo PCs you sent me, Joe. Life is good. Happy birthday, my friend.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Joe,

In honor of your birthday, Im actually going to fire up an anejo.

Cheers mate!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


*ahem*



Gonna find a good smoke to light up tonight for u Joe


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

woo hoo
patagas series dD#3 EL....2001...
what a smoke...thanks Joe....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

smokin' a psd1-el.... and ..... it's good!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


:tpd: s


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Just lit up Joe!! Smoking the '88 RyJ gifted in my awesome invitaton package!! Tipping my glass and taking a puff for your health and many future days!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Just lit up Joe!! Smoking the '88 RyJ gifted in my awesome invitaton package!! Tipping my glass and taking a puff for your health and many future days!!!


Thanks Dave - hope you are doing well - it's been a great day. Enjoy the cigar and the drink.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Still not on the guest list...smoking 97 monte esp for u and drinking a shitload of patron....happy 85th bday joe!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4

Better now I hope - my bad - I guess I'm getting old


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

btw mbraud4 = suick3 = michael braud on skype

and braud is pronounced "bro"

damn french name...telemarketers love to call me broad


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Pick me as well. Have a few lined up. Happy Birthday Bro.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


Ya still missed me ya drunken, Skypin' bum.

BTW - Happy Birthday Joe. I hope your 50th is as memorable for you as it was for me just a short 3 months ago.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry Joe, no skype here. Smoking the 98 RyJ Churchill ya sent tho.
Happy 50th.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Happy Birthday, Joe. Smoking a 97 Cohiba Robusto in your honor. 

Enjoy your day!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's to you Joe!










97 Monte and a fifth of Patron...wonderful combo...Hope life treats me as well as it does you in 29 years  Congrats


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mbraud4 said:


> Hope life treats me as well as it does you in 29 years


 Set a little back from each order, Mike, and it just might!

But don't try to age any crawfish...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Joe,
I feel left out of this guestbook.

Oops, I am.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Joe,
> I feel left out of this guestbook.
> 
> Oops, I am.


Well, I am totally sorry - I'll put you in


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be on Skype in a bit !


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Hope you're having a great B'day.
Actually brought a couple of sticks with me(short, coronita and Sig 1)for my lunch hour smoke at the local B&M. I ended up firing up a pre-release Nic Tatuaje which was actually pretty good.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

well joe happy birthday! skype wasnt working well for me tonight, having a few computer problems I think (been locking up) but I want to thank you for everything, and look forward to meeting you!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Man, work went into extra innings and I'm just sitting down to round two of the Virtual Herf. I believe I will dig into that 96 HDM double-corona you sent my way, hopefully it'll finish before your birthday expires. 
Hope it's been a great day for you Joe, Happy Birthday you old Hobbit!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Joe, happy birthday! let me find something to light up with you......


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Hey Joe, happy birthday! let me find something to light up with you......


Let us know what you find to light up - I'm smoking a custom rolled right now!It's been one amazing cigar day for sure!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

joed said:


> Let us know what you find to light up - I'm smoking a custom rolled right now!It's been one amazing cigar day for sure!


Think I'll go with a Padron 1926.....an Anniversary smoke for an Anniversary day


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Skypeless Aaron here.

Firing up a La Aroma de Cuba _Corona Minor_.

Short but wonderful.

Happy VH, everyone.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

joe, I tried to call, but my cell doesnt like international calls apparently. Happy birthday again. I havent forgotten all that you have done for me. I am gonna get a couple newbies good, just for you....and your precious dog too.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Lance said:


> joe, I tried to call, but my cell doesnt like international calls apparently. Happy birthday again. I havent forgotten all that you have done for me. I am gonna get a couple newbies good, just for you....and your precious dog too.


You be careful when it comes to trooper - he knows where I hide my best sticks and he hits back really hard!


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Think I'll go with a Padron 1926.....an Anniversary smoke for an Anniversary day


I am in and have a Padron in hand as well!

JOED you are the man, thanks for treating me so well in my first trade and happy B-Day. No web at the Shack but I am sure the crew is having a few for you...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67


----------



## LT Rich (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> Ron1YY
> RenoB
> Opusxox
> ...


Just finished a short story with ya Joed... happy 50th!! To many more!

LT :gn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy B-Day Joe!! I had trouble getting on the site for a bit...I'm about 80% through a Partagas Presidente that was rolled while I was still a teenager, and on my third vodka (Grey Goose and Stoli)....all thanks to Joe!

The Party is awesome Joe...hope your Birthday has been too!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Help Help, their trying to get me drunk  :al 


Having lots of fun with this Joe. Thanks for setting it up.



Stacey


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Help Help, their trying to get me drunk  :al
> 
> Having lots of fun with this Joe. Thanks for setting it up.
> 
> Stacey


You are welcome - What a wonderful place ClubStogie is - I never would have imagined.

And I don't think we are trying to get you drunk - I think we did get you drunk.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Skype-less over here (I need to upgrade my Mac OS)...happy birthday!

Had a '98 Boli CJ in your honor.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I think we're all doing pretty good with the virtual herf


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Just got back from a meeting at work, sorry I couldn't join ya all on Skype earlier.


Happy B-day bro, hope you have many more.


Smoked a PSP2 on the way to the meeting in your honor 



Shawn


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

joe, i wanted to be added to the guest list.. 

i also am setting up a thread in your honor, a review of your amazing gift!


thanks brother, happy b-day!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Just got back from a meeting at work, sorry I couldn't join ya all on Skype earlier.
> 
> Happy B-day bro, hope you have many more.
> 
> ...


Shawn - we're still on Skype - but thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001
ShawnP
justinphilly


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Joe D.. I sure hope you had a great time on your birthday cause I can tell you from the Justus household, we've had a blast!!! Thanks Joe D.. and Happy Birthday.. you're a great friend that we can't wait to herf with.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Joe, time for me to hit the rack, have to be to the airport at 5 for a 7 oclock flight to Ohio. Happy bday, don't forget to get your lottery numbers for the powerball drawing for the green bean pass on Saturday nite!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001
ShawnP
justinphilly
Rockstar
Toddzilla
Da Klugs
And one exotic dancer


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> Guestbook:
> And one exotic dancer


:r Happy Birthday Joe! and many many more. Having a great time herfing.

CBF:w


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001
ShawnP
justinphilly
Poriggity
Rockstar
Toddzilla
Da Klugs
And one exotic dancer


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im in! This is interesting!
Scott


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

It was a true pleasure getting to chat with you on your Birthday, Joe!!!

Thanks for letting me celebrate with you.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry I missed it all Joe. Busy with work, some unexpected business after work, and a very sick 8yr old. Finally found some downtime a little ago to enjoy your kindly gifted Davidoff no.2 and a snifter of cognac. Both were wonderful and _very_ relaxing after the day I had.

So Joe, congrats on making the half-century mark. This was without a doubt one of the most original birthday bashes ever. Here's wishing you many more.

May you live as long as you want
And never want as long as you live
_*Salut!*_


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hope your birthday was excellent Joe. The 81 Party Pres. surely was. Thank you.

Just hitting the hay. Todzilla, Rockstar and DAFU are snoring.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

'Night Joe...hope youe birthday rocked!  

Dave...the loft ain't gonna be any quieter tomorrow night! :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Good morning Joe, hope you had a great B-Day! It is 4:23am and I am off to ohio but man WOW, Boli Gold, and a 2001 PSD#3 el....WOW....Thank you.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Good morning Joe, hope you had a great B-Day! It is 4:23am and I am off to ohio but man WOW, Boli Gold, and a 2001 PSD#3 el....WOW....Thank you.


He made my night as well. Nice to say hey and finally get to smoke something he sent for HIS B Day. I rather enjoyed the evening.

Stacey


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Joe and thanks for giving me the honor and letting me celebrate it with you !! :al


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Joe, had a great time last night at your Birthday Bash!!!! It was great talking to everyone and joining in all the fun and toasting your 50th!!!!! Sorry I got cut off last night, but my internet dropped.

Ron


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

While i'm skypeless, I did fire up that Rad Davis pipe. SMoked two very nice bowls of RW last night. Thanks a ton Joe, I love that stuff!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Joe, sorry I missed it all. It's now 9:00pm here Down Under and I got home to a very sick little Skylar with a raging temperature at about 8:15pm. A long day, caught the bus to go to work at 6:30am and got home at 8:15pm.

I hope you had a great day and I still have the Padron 1964 Anni Torp Natural (which was destined for your birthday) to smoke tomorrow if you will be on the usual Skype herf.

Mate, I hope you had a great day and I wish you many more just the same. Enjoy life, enjoy a good cigar, enjoy your Cuban coffee and most of all we enjoy your company.

All the best Mate,
Cheers
Jason


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That was an absolute blast, Joe. Thanks for having a birthday.

Best virtual herf ever


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

P.S. Hope to be in the Skype Herf mate.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Well now, that was a real blast....
Virtual herf a la skype...who'd a thunk.
Thanks for the good time, and hope you are feeling good today...old man  

Ya'll are funny.


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

joed said:


> OK - What is a virtual herf you may ask?
> 
> Well - it's simple - we all get together for a herf in cyber space.
> 
> ...


:dr Is it too late to get in on this? If not please count me in.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> That was an absolute blast, Joe. Thanks for having a birthday.
> 
> Best virtual herf ever


:tpd: 

:ms NCRM


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Guestbook:
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001
ShawnP
justinphilly
Poriggity
Rockstar
Toddzilla
Da Klugs
DAFU
carbonbased_al
Me
And one exotic dancer

Well, That's the final count - we had 49 participants in one way or another -one short of the magic number of 50 - but I had a great time -I hope everyone else did as well. I am still amazed at how many folks that I have never met have become such good friends that I feel very close to. 

Here's to Club Stogie - the home of the LLG's :al :al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I wish I would have had the headset to join in live, rather than Instant Messaging.
Hopefully will have it by the next one.
Had a blast nevertheless.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

joed said:


> Here's to Club Stogie - the home of the LLG's :al :al


I'd drink to that, but I went through all of my whiskey doing toasts to you last night.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

joed said:


> Well, That's the final count - we had 49 participants in one way or another -one short of the magic number of 50


*cough* ahem *cough* don't forget about me *cough* 50 *cough*


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

azherfer said:


> *cough* ahem *cough* don't forget about me *cough* 50 *cough*


Did I miss you Dave - I may have - getting old and all that - If you were herfing with us in your own space - then I do need to count you in the total - you were certainly on my mind as I was smoking the Boli Gold Medal - saving that one until yesterday was hard - but absolutely worth the wait. It was an amazing cigar from a good friend and certainly helped make the virtual herf an experience and not just an event.

Thank you again


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Virtual Herf
August 17, 2006

*Final - Guest List *

AZHerfer
Ron1YY
RenoB
Opusxox
Stormin
raisin
cquon
DonJefe
PaulMac
Floydp
Ms. floydp
Warhorse545
Kansashat
DETROITPHA357
RedBaron
Lance
Croatan
Catfishm2
Dartsinsa
DonWeb 
Hollywood
Mbraud4
Kayak_Rat
pnoon - older bastage
whiteboard
ComicBookFreak
NCRadioMan
Blueface
Calistogey
Mr. C
Raisin
Atlharp
ResIpsa
Aaron
drevim
Simplified
RPB67
LT Rich
Icehog3
jgros001
ShawnP
justinphilly
Poriggity
Rockstar
Toddzilla
Da Klugs
DAFU
carbonbased_al
Me
And one exotic dancer​
And the Final Count is *50!!!*

What a night - what a place - what a wonderful group of people - thank you all once again for celebrating my birthday and my joy of Club Stogie.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

50 for 50 !!! 

Joe that was a blast last night. Thanks for including me. 

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

That was fantastic Joe D!! I paid for it today but it sure was worth it!! Would share a night with you guys like that again in a heartbeat! Thank you all for the great time. Hope this was a very memorable birthday for you Joe.. it sure was for us.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I was with you my friend! Enjoyed the Boli Gold Medal and the Crystal and libation. Needed it as we were messing with CS!

Congrats, and thanks for letting me be a part of it!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

It was awesome Joe, I was a zombie at work friday. Hey did we make it to 50 toasts as well? It sure felt like it friday. 


Face hurt from laughing the next day, cheers to yens again Joe for being a great herfcast host. Yens is a class act and sure as all get out glad to be friends with ya brother.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What a night that was..! You guys were trippin':al


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

The girl on the right was the exotic dancer who you talked to Joe. I think she got the old guy all worked up.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> The girl on the right was the exotic dancer who you talked to Joe. I think she got the old guy all worked up.


She had a sweet voice - and yes - she did get me as worked up as she could with our abbreviated phone sex session would allow. If I had been there - who knows!

Hopefully, she'll be there next year - because I sure will be.

Thanks for the pic Todd.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ToddziLLa said:


> The girl on the right was the exotic dancer who you talked to Joe. I think she got the old guy all worked up.


Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me teeth fell out!!!!! I knew I should of let Sean and Annie kidnap me.


----------

